# Need some help organising new fish tank



## Sean9461 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi I am currently looking into buying this large fish tank Stainless Steel Acrylic Column Cylinder Aquarium Fish Tank - All Pond Solutions - All Pond Solutions

Just moved into a new house and want to have a large tank in the main room.

I have read about deep tanks not being good for certain fish as there's not a enough surface area for oxygen.

I was hoping to be able to have a couple of very large schools of fish. 

I'm just wondering what your thoughts are in what would be a good set up for this tank. I am pretty new to fish but I'm just gonna throw myself in the deep end and go large as it's something for visual appearance for our house. 

Any of your ideas would be great thanks


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Both models are fairly small in diameter, one being just under 20" and the other just under 24", so I would stick with small schooling fish such as Rummynose, neons or cardinals, Lemon tetra, etc. There is not enough space lengthwise for any larger fish in my opinion. You could probably do three schools of 8-10. You could also do a group of cories or some other small bottom dweller for the bottom. 

The one disadvantage I see with this tank is the depth. Being about 38" deep will make it extremely hard to plant/aquascape and to clean. My 150 gallon is 30" deep and I have the hardest time reaching the bottom to wipe algae from the glass.


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

Hello Sean9461 and welcome to the forum! That is a very cool looking tank, but like jeaninel I think its going to be hard to clean. One person did review this tank and said it comes without any setup instructions. I would look at others before you decide. Enjoy!
Looking forward to what you share with us along the way.
To attach images, click Reply, then Go Advanced, then select the paperclip icon.


----------



## Sean9461 (Feb 2, 2016)

Me reaching the bottom shouldn't be too much of an issue as I'm 6ft6 but I'm concerned about the planting and the fish. Before I knew and understud about the oxygen thing I was thinking I could possibly have anywhere up to 100 tetras in this but now I'm thinking no chance

If I get it I would get the largest size.

Would there be any way I could have large schools of say 50 small fish in this or not? 

Also would there be any plants that could survive that low ?

Thanks


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

The water volume on one is about 50 gallons and the other about 70 gallons so you could probably do close to 50 small 1-2" fish if you go with the larger tank. It's such a deep tank that getting enough light to penetrate to the bottom may be a problem for plants but you could stick to low light plants such as Anubias and java fern which could be tied to driftwood or rocks rather than planted. Thus would make landscaping a bit easier. It's good that you're 6'6"! I'm 5'4" and need a step stool when cleaning my 150 and I still have trouble reaching the bottom lol.


----------



## kd0603 (Jan 25, 2016)

I work on roughly 1 inch of fish per gallon of water 
the tank looks sweet but the downsides of extra deep tanks are numerous ,
heres a couple 1 getting light to penetrate to the bottom sufficiently to grow plants is hard unless you have lights like kessels which even then would struggle at those depths
2 scaping your tank
3in the event of deaths in your tank ,which will happen sooner or later, finding the fish that is deceased can be a pain, i had a 1 metre cube ,so trust me 39 inch i think is the conversion
4 having a filter that is capable of making enough movement in the water to circulate any debris without creating a current that will mean your fish have to struggle to swim or they hide in a deadspot and you cant see them
5 cleaning
im not saying dont get the tank ,just saying there is some difficulties in having xxdeep tanks


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

you might take a look at the procedures in the link in my signature.

For a tall skinny tank you may want to check out the lights provided.

And use tall plants like the various bunch plants (anacharis for instance) to grow to the top of the tank.

my .02


----------

